
Textie for the iPhone - From the creator of Tweetie - niravs
http://textie.me/
======
telemachos
I'm just trying it out with my wife's iTouch to my Droid. So far there's about
a 50% loss rate on texts sent from Textie and a few that never got received
(maybe 10%). A small sample, obviously, and it is free. Still, not a great
initial showing.

------
shadowz
Hasn't this been done with WhatsApp for iPhone and BB? Or am I missing
something here?

